# Bed Modification And Storage Issues For 2005 Outback 25Rss



## Familyof5 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

We purchased our "new to us" 2005 Outback 25rss in 2009. It was in amazing shape and fit our needs at the time. However, we now have 3 growing children and my husband is increasingly uncomfortable on the rear bed. So I have a few questions:

1. Has anyone modified the rear pull out bed to accommodate taller people? The right to left orientation is too tight for my husband, so I was hoping there may be some modification we can do to extend the bed over the dinette area at night. And we can change our sleeping orientation. (Wishful thinking?)

2. We have been using one of our bunks for suitcase storage, but we will soon need to use it as a bed...Where do people with families store their clothing on longer trips? That may be a silly question, but it seems that the space under our bunks is filled by the sway bars and some other towing things that don't fit in the small outside storage, broom, cases of water/drinks...Perhaps I need to get in there and rearrange some more. It's not something I really think about until it's time to get ready for another trip, and by then, I'm rushing.

I'm trying to figure out how we can modify our trailer to fit our needs now. I really love the overall size for how often we used it (3-5 times a year) and am not looking forward to paying for a larger/newer one, with how infrequently we use it. But out issues will only increase as my boys' sizes do (they seem to grow at a rapid pace!). And as we want to take more trips, my husband is no longer willing to be uncomfortable in his bed.

So, any recommendations on bed modifications, storage ideas, or what works for your families would be great to hear. I did look through the forums a bit, but I wasn't able to open a lot of the pictures/links - perhaps because of how long ago they were posted.

Thank you!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I knew I saw some photos of a bed extension. 7Heaven posted a modification back in 2005. Check the photos and captions. I bet it can be what allows that tall guy better access.

https://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&image=816 Be sure to click on other images in the photos below the large one presented.

It might be advised to use some stronger supports. Getting out of bed necessitates putting all your body weight on the edge.Good luck

Leigh


----------



## Familyof5 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thank you Leedek. This is what I was picturing! Now, if only my husband will agree to give it a shot...


----------

